# New Member How Ya Doing!



## married4real (May 9, 2019)

Hi everyone! I'm Lee and I'm new on TAM. My husband and I have been married over 2 and a half years now soon to be 3 in September this year! Let me tell you we have been through it!!!!! I finally worked up the courage to stop reading post and to actually sign up and start posting! The things my marriage has been through kind of don't matter anymore because we have worked it out. Although tough we made it through. Just to describe I know we are curious I've worked with infidelity,lies, financial problems,mental and physical abuse. I know that sounds like I should have been divorced by now but I have to say forgiveness goes a long way and it helps you cope. I'm not here to offer advice I just like to speak about things and see if there are any women out there just like me who actually fought to stay married to the one they chose to be with! Thanks you will see more from me! Good and bad!


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

married4real said:


> Hi everyone! I'm Lee and I'm new on TAM. My husband and I have been married over 2 and a half years now soon to be 3 in September this year! Let me tell you we have been through it!!!!! I finally worked up the courage to stop reading post and to actually sign up and start posting! The things my marriage has been through kind of don't matter anymore because we have worked it out. Although tough we made it through. Just to describe I know we are curious I've worked with infidelity,lies, financial problems,mental and physical abuse. I know that sounds like I should have been divorced by now but I have to say forgiveness goes a long way and it helps you cope. I'm not here to offer advice I just like to speak about things and see if there are any women out there just like me who actually fought to stay married to the one they chose to be with! Thanks you will see more from me! Good and bad!


That's great!
Glad to hear it.
It is much more common to hear a BW reconcile successfully.


----------

